# bland diet



## Guest (Jul 23, 2000)

Hello, I have been put on a bland diet. Does anyone know where there is a list of foods to eat? It doesn't matter which one D or C. I have both off and on. Iceat More junk food than anything else, so that is what i am use too. Thank you in advance


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2000)

Valerie,I would love to know the same thing!


----------



## rebel (Jul 17, 2000)

I do not know of any bland food diets. Sorry. U can go to http://www.eatwithoutfear.com The book comes out next month. There are some great ideas on food for people with IBS. When I am trying to calm my tummy down I eat rice with vegies, applesauce, and plain rice cakes. Nothing fresh and nothing raw. Wish I knew more to tell u. Hope that much helped.


----------

